# More Road-Bikey



## midd (Aug 4, 2011)

Bought this rig last year as a commuting bike when I moved to DC.   So far so good, great for 10-20 mile trips to school/work. 







http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/seek.1/3924/36626/

I'd like to start turning more miles, anyone have recommendations to make it more road bike-like? I guess narrower tires fit on the rims as is, so that's probably step one.  Anything else?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2011)

Thin tires will help as would a bigger large chain ring up front. A longer stem to really stretch you out also might help. Be sure to have a fit done Ar your bike shop to check saddle height, saddle for and aft position and even the locations of the cleats on your shoes. Long rides on a road bike in one position can cause repetitive stress I juries to your knees if the bike is not setup correctly.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was in HS I did all my riding on my Mt bike, but mt bikes in the late 90's were more dual purpose than they are today. Today's mountain bikes are much more aggro and pretty much blow at on-roading it. 

Looks like a nice setup  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Aug 4, 2011)

If you are riding 10-20 miles on that rig as is...my advice is to save your money and look for a used road bike. Although, a little more info would help.  Are you going to be using it for commuting the same 10-20 miles or are you going on longer (group) rides.   Again imho get s real dedicated road bike. If you're already riding 10-20 miles and commuting...you already know you're into cycling.


----------



## midd (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd like to get into group riding, I've had enough of getting passed by gangs of riders in Rock Creek Park.  

Full time student, so not exactly flush.  What's a decent used roadie likely going to run?  

Worst case, I'll run these tires into the ground then get 700x28's and hopefully find some benefit.


----------



## marcski (Aug 6, 2011)

midd said:


> I'd like to get into group riding, I've had enough of getting passed by gangs of riders in Rock Creek Park.
> 
> Full time student, so not exactly flush.  What's a decent used roadie likely going to run?
> 
> Worst case, I'll run these tires into the ground then get 700x28's and hopefully find some benefit.



I am not sure exactly....peruse craigslist...see what they have to offer.  Tired will definitely help...but a roadbike is ideal if you want to do serious riding.  You could probably get one for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 7, 2011)

*as much as I'd*

like to support my lbs, I just can't afford it, especially buying for 2. I bought a couple MTB's from this place and am happy. Really eyeballing the FS 29'er Motos now, but a lot of road bikes here as well.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/?gclid=COTO1I6SxqECFSQ65QodbWWDBw


----------

